# What hair color? (pics)



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 3, 2007)

So I've done different ends of the spectrum, been highlighting my hair since I was 12 until two years ago. Then I went bright red. And now dark brown. 
I'm wondering what color I should do next?... Nothing weird (no greens, blues, etc..). And something that wouldn't fade easily. Like light red?
I really like her hair:






Mine has looked like:




V. Blonde





Super red (flash used, no color enhancement)





Dark Red





Medium-Dark Ash Brown (now)


----------



## Katja (Apr 3, 2007)

*I love the vibrant red, just not the cut.  You suit dark ash brown.  Stay away from the burgundy color, as it does nothing for your skintone.

If I had to choose between those listed, I'd stay with the deep brown and possibly addin some highlights/lowlights.  OR do the RED again.  That was hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Calhoune (Apr 3, 2007)

I actually think that the red Sara has would suit you really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first I was skeptic, but when I saw you in that super red it looked HOT. Very Jean Grey 

That, but like Sara has it, some darker red tones in it.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

i'd love a dark brown with caramel highlights or a red with strawberryblond highlights. staying in the brown family will def. not damage your hair as much if you plan on keeping it long. blond and dark red will require a lot of blush to fight the 'washed out'look...imo


----------



## Bee (Apr 4, 2007)

Some years ago Cameron Diaz had the most amazing chocolate brown color. It was so hot, so sexy and heck, I obviously can't find a photo to describe what I mean haha.

And it's something you haven't tried, so maybe if you're looking for a change...


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the two darker ones. Maybe go a really dark brown or go aaaaalllll the way with black? I think your complexion can take it, I think you will look sultry and exotic with black tresses.... Though warning will robinson: dying your hair black makes hair shine, shine, shine like a raven's wing, but is quite hard to grow/bleach permanent black hair dye back OUT again.... try a wash-out dye first...


----------



## msmack (Apr 4, 2007)

I really like you with dark brown hair! It would look super hot if you bleached some chunky streaks under it and dyed them a nice dark purple! You could play with colour that way as well... you look very sultry with the dark hair and I am so damn jealous how well you pull off bangs, Pretty lady!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2007)

i love how the dark brown looks on you. maybe use a dark red based brown and then add some reddish highlights?


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

OoOoO...I love the dark brown.  If you wanted to add a little dimension to it, I'd add maybe warm chestnut or dark red highlights to it.  It looks perfect though!  I love it!  That super red's pretty hot, too!  I love bold!


----------



## Taj (Apr 6, 2007)

how about blue black.  You have to bleach your hair a bit, and add blue black to make the blue show under lights.  It rocks !


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 6, 2007)

A richer brown with highlights. The brown you have now looks too close to black.


----------



## alaylam (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you should stick within the "brown" family. I personally think the vibrant red is really hard for a lot of people to pull off, and isn't the best look on you (not saying it's bad, just that other colours are nicer). It's also hard to keep it looking that bright - red gets dull really easily, which isn't so hot. I would suggest trying a more golden brown, warmth in the hair would really bring out your skin tone rather than a stark black or very dark brown.

I think you would look great with a colour like this, and wouldn't be too far a stretch from where you are now - so less damage to your hair in the long run.

http://www.fatbackandcollards.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/jennifer-lopez-nice-legs-1-top.jpg


----------

